# Mikrofon mit cmipci Treiber zu leise

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

ich habe ine Terratec Aureon Fun Soundkarte, für die ich den cmipci Treiber benötige. Den hab ich im Kernel zusammen mit Alsa als Modul und das funktioniert so weit auch alles sehr gut. Sound spielt gut, arts läuft, kann auch mehrere Sounddateien gleichzeitig spielen. Das einzige Problem was ich habe, ist, dass mein Microfon viel zu leise ist ,wenn ich z.B. was mit audacity aufnehmen will.

Ich hab mit dem alsamixer das schon voll aufgedreht und auch den booster an, bringt nix. Ich hört das zwar auf den Lautsprechern, aber audacity zeichnet das nicht wirklich auf, nur so ganz kleine Zacken *g*

mein lsmod sieht so aus:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48288  0

snd_mixer_oss          17792  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32256  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49936  5 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_cmipci             29056  2

snd_pcm                82696  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          7812  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            9344  1 snd_cmipci

snd_timer              21508  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               7456  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         6400  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7180  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

```

Ich hab schön öfters gelesen, dass man dieses Capture im KMix oder alsamixer muten (oder unmuten ???) soll, bloß dummerweise wird das bei mir nicht aufgeführt....werder in KMix noch im alsamixer.

Wo kann der Fehler noch liegen?

Danke schon mal

----------

## Pegasus87

Kennt das Problem denn niemand? :Shocked: 

----------

